# Borders von JTabbedPane und JScrollPane



## Foermchen82 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bau mir grad eine Gui, die eine TabbedPane mit einer JTable als Tab enthält. Eine JTabel ist ja typischer weise zusätzlich in einer JScrollPane. Genau so hab ich es strukturiert. Jedoch hat sowohl die Table/ScrollPane eine Border als auch die TabbedPane hat eine Border.
Ich möchte jedoch außen um die TabbedPane eine Border ziehen. Da jedoch innen bereits 2 liegen, sieht das ziemlich doof aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich sowohl bei der ScrollPane als auch bei der TabbedPane die Borders wegbekomme?

einfach setBorder(null) hat nichts geholfen.

Im Screenshot seht ihr was ich meine. Ich möchte da nur die Rote Border haben.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Blakh (19. Mai 2010)

komisch ... also bei mir musst ich nur 
	
	
	
	





```
this.border(null)
```
 machen. Vllt. probierst es mal über Umweg: 
	
	
	
	





```
this.setBorder(new MatteBorder(0, 0, 0, 0, Color.WHITE));
```


----------



## Foermchen82 (19. Mai 2010)

du meinst sicher


```
setBorder(null);
```

aber das bringts leider nicht. Aber wenn ich das zweite auf der JScrollPane ausführe verschwindet zumindest von dieser die Border. Vom Tab bekomme ich die Border Jedoch nicht weg.


----------



## srea (19. Mai 2010)

Die rote Border ist doch die Border von deiner TabbedPane, oder nicht?
Du kannst ja zum Test mal

```
tabbedPane.setBorder(BorderFactory.createTitledBorder("Das ist die tabbedPane Border"));
```
machen, damit du siehst was überhaupt die Border von TabbedPane ist.
Du meinst den Rand unter den Tabs? Afaik geht der nicht weg.


----------



## Blakh (19. Mai 2010)

ja tippfehler 

Welche Border meinst du denn beim Tabbed Pane? Standardmaessig hat das Teil doch keine Border um alles ?! Zeig vllt. mal Codeschnipsel.


----------



## Foermchen82 (19. Mai 2010)

Ja genau, die rote ist die Border der TabbedPane. Ich meine Eher den Rahmen des Tabs. Der Soll weg. Aber scheinbar geht das so nicht.


----------

